
Code Blocks, Procs, Lambdas, and Closures in Ruby - mallyvai
https://medium.com/gusto-engineering/code-blocks-procs-lambdas-and-closures-in-ruby-89f22af15e7
======
mallyvai
As a long-time Pythonista who's been using Ruby for work for a year now, I've
really grown to appreciate anonymous multiline blocks, and wish they were a
Python feature.

I am not a fan of all the syntactic variants in Ruby, and think they add some
unnecessary complexity but on balance I think this is something that Ruby does
better.

